
Someone left old TVs outside 50 homes in Virginia while wearing a TV on his head - smacktoward
https://www.washingtonpost.com/dc-md-va/2019/08/14/someone-left-old-tvs-outside-homes-virginia-while-wearing-tv-his-head-no-one-knows-why/
======
throwaway3627
Possible explanations:

 _Everyday, I 'm shuff-lin'._

or

 _Have you any idea how successful censorship is on TV? Don 't know the
answer? Hmm... successful, isn't it?_

